# One week down as a full-time writer -- and unsatisfied



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Since I used to work nights, I've been trying to modify my schedule. It hasn't been going well. Before, I stayed up until 5 a.m. because I had to. Now? It's 5 a.m. and I'm still up. I have not been able to force myself to bed earlier. I also haven't worked out once. I'm a lazy slob on that front. The good news is, I've finished two 25,000-word shorts for my best-selling series this week. I'm adding four a year with KU in mind. If you don't like KU, back off. I don't really care. I'm doing what I want for my bottom line. I will no longer comment on KU threads or make public how much money I'm making thanks to KU. I was trying to provide insight, but I just can't do it anymore thanks to the hate and vitriol. It's just not worth it.
I will, however, comment on my productivity. In addition to my two shorts, I've written a 10,000-word erotica story for a pen name that hasn't been touched in more than a year and a half. It's a work in progress.
I've also started production on a new audio book, set up a timeline with a narrator for another, finished editing a book and sent it off to an editor, and completed about ten covers for various projects that aren't even written yet.
I've also outlined two full novels and one of the novelettes I've already finished. So, I feel productive, but my house still looks like a bomb went off and I'm just going to bed now -- at 5:19 a.m.
I'm a work in progress -- just like what I write.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh, and I signed up for my first bundle.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Unsatisfied You're kidding! It sounds amazing - but then, I'm a firm believer in whatever works for you/me/whoever. And I don't rate housework.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

That...kind of all sounds amazing?


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

It's going to take a while to find the schedule that works for you, so keep on working on it.

Sorry you don't feel comfortable sharing your information and insights. This board has come to suck greatly, and has lost most of its usefulness because of what happens to those who try to help. Good news is, this isn't the only forum out there, if you catch my drift. wink wink, nudge nudge

But, dayyum, I admire your productivity. Which you will also catch flak for, as you know.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

she-la-ti-da said:


> It's going to take a while to find the schedule that works for you, so keep on working on it.
> 
> Sorry you don't feel comfortable sharing your information and insights. This board has come to suck greatly, and has lost most of its usefulness because of what happens to those who try to help. Good news is, this isn't the only forum out there, if you catch my drift. wink wink, nudge nudge
> 
> But, dayyum, I admire your productivity. Which you will also catch flak for, as you know.


Have you ever had flak for your productivity? I've never noticed any... I think most of the people on here think you're pretty amazing for what you've accomplished.

We've all said before that it takes a little time to switch from a day job to full time author, don't panic if it doesn't all slip into place straight away, you have to find a whole new routine. Right now you probably feel you need to be productive, but when it properly sinks in how many spare hours you truly have, I think you will find time for working out too (and maybe cleaning, lol).

Anyway, I do hope you never feel the need to back away from these boards, your input would be sorely missed x


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Look at the big picture. Don't focus on this week. This week will be so insignificant in a year and miniscule a couple years from now. Sowing the seed of doubt will drive you up the wall before you know it.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

Changing a firmly fixed biological clock might take a while. Patience, Yoda. As for the house, I've sent a PM as to a trick that helps me. Your production, however, is awesome.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

> Have you ever had flak for your productivity? I've never noticed any...


I'll give you some flak for your productivity, if you like. I'm turning a lovely lime-green shade! 

Congrats on what sounds like an incredible first week. Try not to burn yourself out! Hopefully your body will adjust to the new work hours soon.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

YodaRead said:


> my house still looks like a bomb went off


I think you've earned the occasional splurge on a housekeeper, Yoda.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

As someone else said, it'll take time for you to find a schedule that works for you now that you are full time. I recommend just doing whatever you can and not forcing the issue for a month.  Keep notes on when you work, how you feel, and look at the pattern.  I didn't realize until I did this that I work best between 1 and 4 (am or pm, doesn't seem to matter). Before I kept track of it, I would have said I worked best between like 8pm and 2am or something (I'm a night owl). I would never have guessed my afternoons would be productive or that I'd actually get more done between 1am and 4am either than I do before midnight. 

But yeah, give it a bit. You'll adjust and find a schedule that fits for you. Took me about 6 months to really train people around me and myself that yes, I am now at home all the time, but no, that doesn't mean I can skip doing stuff that needs doing.


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

No Cat said:


> Took me about 6 months to really train people around me and myself that yes, I am now at home all the time, but no, that doesn't mean I can skip doing stuff that needs doing.


Yeah, this is a battle I'm still fighting.

Give it time, Yoda. You will need time to readjust. At least your writing productivity hasn't suffered. No one's died from an untidy house. It'll keep.

and I'll echo she-la-ti-da's wink wink nudge nudge.


----------



## shadowfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Two things that can really help: Hire an office, so you're going to work every day in your office. An office that doesn't have a phone line is best.

Hire a housekeeper.

(Hiring a housekeeper may sound extravagant... do the maths. Would you earn more writing for an hour than hiring a housekeeper? If the answer is yes, you know what to do.)


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

It's incredibly difficult to change sleeping patterns. What I've found helps me is doing it in very slow increments. So, one day I'll go to bed 15 minutes earlier and get up 15 minutes earlier. The next day I'll add 15 minutes more. It takes awhile, but it does the trick. That said, there's nothing wrong with staying up to work until 5am. Those early morning hours are the best.

It sounds like you've had an amazingly productive week and congrats to going full-time!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

First of all, Yoda, your productivity is inspiring. 

Secondly, it takes time to adjust to your new full-time writer life and it's not easy to change sleep patterns. Besides, it might turn out that you're a natural night owl and that the sleep pattern you have now is actually the one that's ideal for you.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Add me to the awed list!

Yoda, one of the best things I've ever done in my day-to-day life is find a fluff-and-fold service.  A lot of the coin operated laundries also have a drop-off service where they'll wash, sort and fold your clothes and you pick them up in a neat, organized plastic bag cube.  They match socks.  Mine hangs things on hangers that need it.  (And sometimes things that don't need it... I shake my head when I see my pajamas neatly folded over a hanger...)

It has saved my sanity.  There are five of us here and the laundry simply never ended.  I felt guilty all the time about the piles, dirty and clean, that I should be washing, folding, sorting, putting away... now I just drop it all off and it comes back sorted by person and everyone puts their own away.

I tried a housekeeper, but I had to clean the house before the housekeeper could come (they don't pick up and organize, they just clean all the surfaces) so it was too much stress.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

YodaRead said:


> So, I feel productive, but my house still looks like a bomb went off and I'm just going to bed now -- at 5:19 a.m.
> I'm a work in progress -- just like what I write.


Hire a maid. Time is limited, money is not.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

MyraScott said:


> I tried a housekeeper, but I had to clean the house before the housekeeper could come (they don't pick up and organize, they just clean all the surfaces) so it was too much stress.


You had a bad one then. You should be able to find plenty who will do this, though maybe you'd want two different people.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

metwo said:


> Changing a firmly fixed biological clock might take a while. Patience, Yoda. As for the house, I've sent a PM as to a trick that helps me. Your production, however, is awesome.


This!!

But, my question is, why fix it, if it isn't broken? With the amount of work you're getting done, while the rest of us sleep, who cares how the house looks? But, yeah, you need to carve out a little time to be physically active. I don't need to go to a gym, I have a large garden, an eighty year old house, three dogs and a teenager still at home.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Many days, cleaning IS my workout. 

Food for thought.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

You said this is your first week? Yeah, it'll take time to adjust, it's not like flipping a switch.

My previous day job required me to be up at 6 in the morning. With my new job, the earliest I have to get up is 8 and that's just one day a week. But I still woke up at 6 on the dot, no matter what time I went to bed. I could stay up until 2 am and I'd still wake up four hours later. It took several months and a trip abroad that completely messed up my internal clock before I could sleep past 6.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

I think it took me a month or so to get a real schedule worked out. By that I mean one that worked for me AND for everyone else. Training them was hardest. "No I can't run your errands for you, I'm WORKING!"

I can't write with the kids in the house as they just don't understand that Dad's "working" and they constantly interrupt. The computer to them means games and what-not. So I plan around it. Suck sometimes, like tomorrow I know I'll get no writing done as its MLK day.

I second the maid and increase it by 5. We found a team of maids that come in and blast through the house in about an hour. I just get the hell out of the way and they are done before I know it. Well worth the expense and its a minimal interruption. Laundry I just rotate when I eat and fold during homework time.

Its still working itself out, but my production, while no where near yours, is going up every day. 

What am I saying here? Don't force it, the right schedule just seems to work itself out.


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

If it's any consolation, Yoda, I stayed up 'til 5am one morning when I was working on the third book cover for my Planemaker Series. I knew exactly what I wanted to do but Photoshop seemed to be fighting against me. I felt I would lose my train of thought if I stopped. The longer I stayed up, the more mistakes I made. Still, I was pleased with the final cover and it was exactly how I envisioned it. The difference between you and me? Your productivity pays off. I'm not dissatisfied.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations on your productivity. 

Vitrol? Ha! If people knew who you are, you  may have received a spate of * stars or upped your worst reviews on your best books, then you would truly know what vitrol is, which is why I stopped sharing marketing and stay out of the fractious threads now.

On what you make you can hire a house cleaner, organizer, and a trainer to come in once a week. Plus, you might consider hiring a chef to make healthy meals that you can pop in the freezer then into the oven so you don't put on weight in the first place.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Absolutely stunned and inspired by your productivity. Is  simply a thing to marvel at.

About the sleep sched... this is what I recommend from years of having to switch sleep schedules from days to nights, both in civilian jobs and in the military. Works good for jet lag too. It's really simple. Skip sleep entirely the day before, force yourself to stay up. Cut out any caffeine 12 hours before the planned sleep time and it's also very important to MAKE yourself work out that day, if you're not already. I would jog for at least 45 minutes to an hour. Are you in awful shape? Fine. Stop and walk as much as you need to but do it for the full time.

When your new sleep time comes around you should sleep like a baby.


----------



## BEAST (Mar 31, 2012)

OMG, the productivity issue... It seems like when I have more time I struggle to get things done. One of the first things I did was identify what I waste time on when I'm supposed to be writing. It was the Internet. I'd troll the boards, check out articles on CNN and Yahoo and find other stuff to entertain myself. Had to unplug the cord when I write. Also, I use a timer. I challenge myself to see how much I can write in 25 minute bursts. Take a 5 minute break to get a snack or something to drink and I'm back at it.

Find ways to reward yourself when you hit a benchmark. You'll feel better. Unlike a job where you go out and interact, you are your own cheerleader. As writers we are amazing people. Never forget that. Everyone can't do what we do day in and day out. Keep your head up and celebrate your greatness!


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

YODA! YODA! YODAAAAA!

You're killing me. Where did you stop and smell the roses? Huh? Seriously, you just did a major life change and it's going to take time to adjust your schedule. Or maybe it doesn't EVER adjust.

Congratulations on the productivity. You might want to join Pulp Speeders as that will be the next thing people won't like.  And don't worry about KU, I WISH it had worked for me as well as it had worked for you, but it didn't and now for 2015 I get to juggle SIX interfaces to publish books. Blech. Fridays are going to be my publishing work days. 

Give yourself a good 30 days to figure out what's working and what's not. And don't fear taking your foot off the gas pedal a bit. It's scary to work just 100% for yourself and there's the fear that if you stop, even for just one day, it will all fall apart. I am finding it harder and harder to NOT be "working" in my head or in actuality 7 days a week at least a little bit. I really need to fix that because I don't want to be that person.


----------



## Alexander Rodgers (Aug 17, 2014)

Having done plenty of shift work myself, I can tell you that it will take more than a week to get your sleep turned around. It will happen!


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

Good Lord! with that kind of out  put don't worry about the housework-hire some to come in and shovel a path for you  
As to your schedule, well it's going to take a bit of time for your body to adjust, just go with it.
I wish you the same continued success, it sounds as if being a full-time writer is working for you!


----------



## Lehane (Apr 7, 2014)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> YODA! YODA! YODAAAAA!
> 
> You're killing me. Where did you stop and smell the roses? Huh? Seriously, you just did a major life change and it's going to take time to adjust your schedule. Or maybe it doesn't EVER adjust.
> 
> ...


What she said! I'd equate it to any major change. For example, NO college graduate I have ever met has said, "Oh, yeah, my first week out of school and into not having a job was absolutely what I wanted it to be and everything went according to my plan." NO person who switched jobs thinks, "Man, every single hour I'm living is precisely what I envisioned before I knew the realities of the situation!"

You're not going to overhaul your life in a week -- you went from working 80 hours to 40 hours. 40 hours is normal and rough for anyone, so you're coming down off of an extreme all-work-and-no-play lifestyle that will need to readjust. Girl, it's gonna take a while. Relax. Revel. Acknowledge your intentions and what exercise/housekeeping means to you. And then maybe also hire a maid (or a house organizer-housekeeper duo), because ain't nobody got time for that, at least not to get things started.

I would also second the idea of finding an office. Since you live somewhere that had a local paper, you probably also have enough of a population to support a coworking space. Many of them should have either dedicated offices, or at least rotating available desk space, up to seven days a week, 24 hours a day. Or just five days a week, or just a couple days a month, whatever it takes. That may help you define "work" and "home" life in a way that will help you with the other things you'd like to do (housework and exercise).


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

On the house work,  try 15 minutes for every 45 minutes of writing.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

YodaRead said:


> ...The good news is, I've finished two 25,000-word shorts for my best-selling series this week...
> 
> ...In addition to my two shorts, I've written a 10,000-word erotica story for a pen name that hasn't been touched in more than a year and a half. It's a work in progress...
> 
> ...


*awestruck* Dear god... Did you leave yourself anything to do for next week?

I am seriously in awe of your productivity; just don't burn yourself out the first month. Marathon, not sprint, and so on.


----------



## britrocker (May 16, 2011)

Look after your health. There is plenty of time to write books. But your health is harder to get back.


----------



## 75910 (Mar 16, 2014)

Your productivity is amazing!  But I echo the others in saying that it took me a month or two to really get a schedule down when I went full time.  Be sure to take an hour every day just for yourself.  Walk outside or eat a leisurely lunch.  Something just for yourself as a reward for all your hard work.


----------



## Matthew Stott (Oct 22, 2014)

Sounds good to me, what exactly are you unsatisfied about..?..? That you stay up late and haven't tidied the house?!


----------



## Stewart Matthews (Nov 21, 2014)

I get you on not being satisfied. I'm in the same boat. I don't think I'll ever be completely happy with the quality or quantity of work I produce.

That's what keeps me working.


----------



## Lehane (Apr 7, 2014)

I can't speak for Yoda, so maybe it's providing good perspective and I'm just sensitive to this sort of thing, but I'd also advise those who are totally dismissing the things like exercise and a clean house because the OP wrote a lot to remember that those things seem to have been part of this particular writer's full-time plan. Thus, they ARE possibly quite important and something they care about.

It's SUPER important for us all to remember that going from day job to writing will be a transition and one can't expect to get it all done right out of the gate. That's hopefully what any person coming off of a day job will be able to come to terms with. But don't dismiss the importance of those things to the OP overall for the long run. Writing isn't everything every person who goes full time wants to achieve. =)


----------



## MacMcAdams (Dec 25, 2014)

Messy night owls can be happy too. Lol.  
Thanks for you updates and info (I find the KU info fascinating too, coming from people like you on the front lines)


----------



## Honeybun (Nov 25, 2012)

Lisa Grace said:


> Plus, you might consider hiring a chef to make healthy meals that you can pop in the freezer then into the oven so you don't put on weight in the first place.


Neat idea on the chef! I had not thought of one in terms of pre-prepping frozen meals.


----------



## Lehane (Apr 7, 2014)

Honeybun said:


> Neat idea on the chef! I had not thought of one in terms of pre-prepping frozen meals.


Yummm! Or try some investment cooking -- take a Sunday and make a bunch of meals and freeze them. Tasty casseroles for DAYS.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Holy crap. You wrote 60k words in a week and made 10 covers, plus you outlined and edited? OMG. No wonder you make the big bucks. Even if I didn't have my three year old full time, I doubt I could pull those numbers. I'm just in awe.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Yoda....I've been following your adventure with delight for some time. I wish you all the very, very best.

Way back when in traditional publishing days, I finally went full time, too (kept it up for about three years before the midlist imploded and dragged me and a lot of friends down with it). Thought I'd love, love, love to get away from the high pressure office job and just write lots of books. It took me a long time to realize that I not only missed that kind of active work/people/life around me, I actually needed it. It made those early morning and late night hours spent with my writing a wonderful escape. When writing was 'it', the solitude and time spent with just me and my imagination became a prison rather than a joy. I had to experiment to find a balance that worked...some volunteering in an office that had people (not the ones that wanted me to answer phones when no one was around). A tiny rented office space right by a busy, hectic office. 

I second the suggestion to use a housework break to both manage the housework and get some exercise. I found if I set a really high-energy ten minute burst of cleaning, I went back to the keyboard refreshed.

But I never, ever managed the focused, professional productive output you've achieved. Kudos to you...and even more success in the months and years ahead.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Yoda, you're amazing. Seriously.



Maximillion said:


> OMG, the productivity issue... It seems like when I have more time I struggle to get things done.


This was so true for me when I first started working from home years ago. Learning to manage my time was a struggle for me in the beginning because _I had plenty of time to get that done. _ Hours would go by with nothing done, but that was okay, because I had plenty of time. I think it took me a good three months or so to really get a system down.


----------



## deanna c (May 31, 2014)

Awed by your productive. Seriously. 

And I know what you mean about the weird hours. I used to work on a newspaper copy desk, and keeping that kind of graveyard schedule is more than a shift, it's a lifestyle. Congrats on escaping the black hole


----------



## MikeDavidson (Oct 5, 2013)

YodaRead said:


> It's 5 a.m. and I'm still up. I have not been able to force myself to bed earlier. I also haven't worked out once. I'm a lazy slob on that front. The good news is, I've finished two 25,000-word shorts for my best-selling series this week. I'm adding four a year with KU in mind. If you don't like KU, back off. I don't really care. I'm doing what I want for my bottom line. I will no longer comment on KU threads or make public how much money I'm making thanks to KU. I was trying to provide insight, but I just can't do it anymore thanks to the hate and vitriol. It's just not worth it.
> I will, however, comment on my productivity. In addition to my two shorts, I've written a 10,000-word erotica story for a pen name that hasn't been touched in more than a year and a half. It's a work in progress.
> I've also started production on a new audio book, set up a timeline with a narrator for another, finished editing a book and sent it off to an editor, and completed about ten covers for various projects that aren't even written yet.
> I've also outlined two full novels and one of the novelettes I've already finished. So, I feel productive, but my house still looks like a bomb went off and I'm just going to bed now -- at 5:19 a.m.
> I'm a work in progress -- just like what I write.


Hi Yoda! I have insomnia as well. I personally have to keep my body moving through out the day in order to get proper sleep at night. One way you can do this is a walking treadmill desk. Even if you walk slowly for a couple hours you burn more energy and get plenty of exercise.

People give me flak for posting my numbers, and helpful tips also. I've decided to stay off the Kboards more because of it. I also won't be giving advice to this place anymore.

Regarding the housekeeper I have one in my kitchen right now doing dishes. The house looks great! She charges $15/hour and works two hours twice a week. I have four kids and that's all the help I and my wife really need. It gives me time to focus on my writing, and my wife time to focus on homeschooling the kids. So for only $60/week I literally DOUBLED my productivity because of her help. I can't recommend getting one more. You can find a maid at Care.com and search in your area. Don't pay for care.com services, you can set up a paid account for free for the first month by typing in "care.com coupon" in google and going to a coupon site for a free promo code.

Also I didn't post a job with them, as that costs money I think. Just message a bunch of people and they'll get back to you. Pay them in cash, and you'll love it. You can also buy more pre-made meals or make bulk meals to lend more time to writing. I considered hiring a part time chef, they don't charge much more. But after doing the math pre-made meals are cheaper and only take a couple minutes in the microwave. I personally like lean cuisine and smart-ones because they've helped me lose weight. In fact I lost 10 pounds over the past 2 1/2 months and all I've done is write write write.


----------



## TheIndieEditor (Jan 12, 2015)

Based on what you've said, your productivity is great! I have the same problem with being chronically unsatisfied regardless of my productivity, so I know where you're coming from, but you just started doing this as a full-time job recently - like any major change, it definitely takes some time to adjust to. You should be proud! As for the insomnia, a lot of creatives seem to suffer from this. In your case, though, you're trying to transition from working nights, so I think that's just normal. It's something you can work on gradually, if you'd like to - like you said, it's all a work in progress.


----------



## Adam G (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow, I need to write more. I'm just starting to take this writing thing seriously, tinkering with the idea that one day I could do it full time. Your productivity is awesome. Thanks for the wake up call.


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

cinisajoy said:


> On the house work, try 15 minutes for every 45 minutes of writing.


You jest.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Shelagh said:


> You jest.


Well, it's worth a shot. It also gets some exercise. It works well the first time. After that well...


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I should point out, I generally write 2,000 words an hour, so all the writing I finished really only took about twenty nine hours. As for the covers, depending on what I'm using the cover for, I can do one in about a half hour. I did a handful of erotica covers, and those were only about ten minutes of work each. Two of the others fit into a specific template for one of my series, and the others basically involved a little cropping, cutting out a silhouette, running a gradient through the final image and playing around with fonts. So, it's not like I invented the wheel or anything. And the audio books stuff was all clerical. I also did the outlines while we were lounging around and watching television at night.
For everyone who suggested going to a co-op work place, that sounds like actual hell to me. I don't like people around when I'm working. I was notorious for being mean to people who infringed on my work at the newspaper. Plus? I write while I'm watching television. It just flows for me. I don't think other people in a co-op are going to like me propping my iPad up on my desk so I can watch movies while they're trying to work. It also seems like an unnecessary waste of money. I have no children. My boyfriend is home for three weeks and then gone for three weeks working on an oil rig. That's just not something I'm even remotely interested in.
As for a maid, I'm definitely getting one when I upgrade to my dream house. There are a few problems with getting one now. First off, my neighborhood isn't great. Most people want extra money to come here, and then there's the problem if anyone finds out you can afford to bring a maid in. I'd just rather not deal with that. I already can't stand my neighbors, I don't want them spreading gossip about anything with the people I've seen come and visit their homes in this neighborhood.
As for cooking? I grew up in a restaurant family. Not only can I cook (and fast) I love to cook. I can easily make a pot of homemade soup or chili and eat off of it for days. Cooking relaxes me, and I don't consider it a time suck.
Working out is a situation I'm going to have to figure a way around. I have an elliptical and bike. It's too cold to go wandering around outside in the Michigan winter right now. My ultimate goal is go get up, write for a few hours, walk several miles, come home, shower, write for a few more hours and then be able to go out at night. I still have six weeks of cold weather that's going to disallow the walking. I'll figure something out.
As for sleep, I don't want to be up until 5 a.m. I like being a night owl, but 5 a.m. is too much for me. If I could make myself go to bed by 2 a.m., that would be great.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Good call. It's 2.24 am here right now, I must force myself off to bed. x


----------



## pauldude000 (May 22, 2013)

YodaRead said:


> I'm adding four a year with KU in mind. If you don't like KU, back off. I don't really care. I'm doing what I want for my bottom line. I will no longer comment on KU threads or make public how much money I'm making thanks to KU. I was trying to provide insight, but I just can't do it anymore thanks to the hate and vitriol. It's just not worth it.


If you have something to share from your experience, then by all means share it. The people who look for useful info will value it. The rest will either discard it because it does not match theirs, or they will become offended because your experiences do not match their preconceived notions.

In general, I have not found a forum yet that actually prefers the truth in comparison to fiction. Compare the sales figures between how-to nonfiction and pure fiction. These figures demonstrate that fiction, even bad fiction, is a human thing based upon desire that transcends the barriers of logic. People mostly prefer stuff that is made up, and actively seek it out, yet rarely visit the reference isle since those books are so 'boring'.

Also, everyone is an expert -- just ask them. They all have a well formed opinion, even concerning subjects that they have no personal experience or requisite knowledge.

It is a human thing, so don't let it get you down.


----------



## pauldude000 (May 22, 2013)

cinisajoy said:


> Well, it's worth a shot. It also gets some exercise. It works well the first time. After that well...


Pop-bottle rocket! It gives you one shot. You have to run away as it chases you; a real impetus for exercise. It works extremely well the first time, but after that...


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

> I generally write 2,000 words an hour


Holy Sh!t! I did a triple take! The force is STRONG with you, Master Yoda.


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

Yoda, you're still my hero. Even more so, considering how _fast_ you write! And, honestly, I wish I had your problems.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

YodaRead said:


> As for sleep, I don't want to be up until 5 a.m. I like being a night owl, but 5 a.m. is too much for me. If I could make myself go to bed by 2 a.m., that would be great.


Congratulations on your fantastic productivity. However, it might have something to do with your insomnia, if you're very sensitive to blue light from your monitor. I find I am, and it messes up my sleep patterns badly if I spend too long in front of screens at the wrong time of day. I tried installing Flux, but I found it didn't make a significant difference to me. YMMV.

If you want to sleep at a set time you need to pick a set time to work out, wash, then eat, after which you won't be switching your internet back on. That includes smart phones, and anything else that emits blue light, like the TV. This will probably fix your insomnia, but I realise it's far easier said than done.


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

TheIndieEditor said:


> Based on what you've said, your productivity is great! I have the same problem with being chronically unsatisfied regardless of my productivity, so I know where you're coming from, but you just started doing this as a full-time job recently - like any major change, it definitely takes some time to adjust to. You should be proud! As for the insomnia, a lot of creatives seem to suffer from this. In your case, though, you're trying to transition from working nights, so I think that's just normal. It's something you can work on gradually, if you'd like to - like you said, it's all a work in progress.


What does chronically unsatisfied mean?


----------



## DaniO (Oct 22, 2012)

I love your posts, Yoda. Your productivity inspires me to stop messing around and get on with writing. 
I agree with the post upthread. If you want to change your sleep pattern quickly, the best way I have found is to deprive yourself of sleep. It works for me with jet lag. If I try to go to bed a little earlier each night, I just lie awake because I'm just not tired.
I would skip sleep tonight and stay up until 2am tomorrow (or as close as you can to the time you want to be your new normal bedtime). 
It's not easy to do, but it's effective.
I find by the next evening my body clock is reset and I am tired by the time I went to bed the previous evening.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Ros_Jackson said:


> Congratulations on your fantastic productivity. However, it might have something to do with your insomnia, if you're very sensitive to blue light from your monitor. I find I am, and it messes up my sleep patterns badly if I spend too long in front of screens at the wrong time of day. I tried installing Flux, but I found it didn't make a significant difference to me. YMMV.
> 
> If you want to sleep at a set time you need to pick a set time to work out, wash, then eat, after which you won't be switching your internet back on. That includes smart phones, and anything else that emits blue light, like the TV. This will probably fix your insomnia, but I realise it's far easier said than done.


I don't consider myself having insomnia. I gave no problem sleeping. I just seem to like to be up late.


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

So what is it that you are not satisfied with, Yoda? Do you want more time, more energy, more enthusiasm, more drive, more enjoyment out of your success or more money? You have found a way to satisfy your readers with a first draft that was written in a matter of hours, and it is providing you with a living. If you are left feeling unsatisfied with your present situation, what more do you want?


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I write while watching TV too sometimes. It kind of takes that "Oh God, I have to WORK," out of the equation and of feels like cheating. I think my top speed for writing is like 1500 words an hour though. But it usually dips to about 800-1000. Still impressed.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

It takes about 28 days to build a new habit. Like others have said, give yourself some time. I know your job was high-stress. Let yourself relax and unwind a bit. De-job your mind for a while!


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

When it comes to resetting my sleep schedule, I find waking up earlier works better than trying to go to sleep earlier. Say, if you go to bed at 5 AM and usually get up at 1, start getting up at 12, then 11, then 9. Eventually the lack of sleep will catch up to you, and you'll be able to get to sleep earlier and earlier.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Half Pint said:


> I write while watching TV too sometimes. It kind of takes that "Oh God, I have to WORK," out of the equation and of feels like cheating. I think my top speed for writing is like 1500 words an hour though. But it usually dips to about 800-1000. Still impressed.


Your picture makes me want to pop my complete Little House on the Prairie series in for viewing -- but I've already settled on American Horror Story: Coven for the day, lol.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Shelagh said:


> So what is it that you are not satisfied with, Yoda? Do you want more time, more energy, more enthusiasm, more drive, more enjoyment out of your success or more money? You have found a way to satisfy your readers with a first draft that was written in a matter of hours, and it is providing you with a living. If you are left feeling unsatisfied with your present situation, what more do you want?


I have plenty of drive when it comes to writing and none for cleaning. I've decided on a new approach starting today. I'm going to write one chapter, and then do one house-cleaning task (for example, cleaning the shower, organizing the wardrobe, organizing the bathroom cabinet, etc.). I won't tackle an entire room, just one task. I figure, in several weeks, the house should be up to snuff (hopefully). Just FYI, I never publish a first draft. I do edit. I also have a stable of other editors I utilize. I want a better organized life. When I was working eighty hours, it was easy to explain away a haphazard lifestyle. Now I'm trying to organize myself. I don't need to live on a timetable, but a little structure never hurt anyone -- and I'm the type of person who needs a little structure. I don't do well with a lot of structure, but basic guidelines are always a bonus in my world. I did manage to fall asleep by 2 a.m. last night, and I ran errands this morning (I prefer running errands during the week when everyone else is at work so I'm not stuck in lines at the grocery store for hours). I am now sitting down to write for the rest of the afternoon. I don't have any cover work (for a decent amount of time) and the only busy work tonight is handing out audio books for a little game I played on my Facebook page. Everything is one step at a time right now.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Yoda,
That is the best way especially for kitchens and bathrooms.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

YodaRead said:


> Now I'm trying to organize myself. I don't need to live on a timetable, but a little structure never hurt anyone -- and I'm the type of person who needs a little structure. I don't do well with a lot of structure, but basic guidelines are always a bonus in my world.


When I went full time, way back when, the first thing I did was throw away my calendar. I'd been living such a structured life for so long that I wanted "freedom." Then came the night I showed up for a friend's party I'd really been looking forward to, and they almost collapsed laughing. The party had been the night before.They'd taken bets that I'd show up, literally, a day late. I went out and bought a new calendar the next day. Like you said, a little structure is a good thing!


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

YodaRead said:


> I have plenty of drive when it comes to writing and none for cleaning. I've decided on a new approach starting today. I'm going to write one chapter, and then do one house-cleaning task (for example, cleaning the shower, organizing the wardrobe, organizing the bathroom cabinet, etc.). I won't tackle an entire room, just one task. I figure, in several weeks, the house should be up to snuff (hopefully). Just FYI, I never publish a first draft. I do edit. I also have a stable of other editors I utilize. I want a better organized life. When I was working eighty hours, it was easy to explain away a haphazard lifestyle. Now I'm trying to organize myself. I don't need to live on a timetable, but a little structure never hurt anyone -- and I'm the type of person who needs a little structure. I don't do well with a lot of structure, but basic guidelines are always a bonus in my world. I did manage to fall asleep by 2 a.m. last night, and I ran errands this morning (I prefer running errands during the week when everyone else is at work so I'm not stuck in lines at the grocery store for hours). I am now sitting down to write for the rest of the afternoon. I don't have any cover work (for a decent amount of time) and the only busy work tonight is handing out audio books for a little game I played on my Facebook page. Everything is one step at a time right now.


So what you want more of is a feeling of being in charge instead of things piling up around you and leaving you feeling that there's just too much to do, so you do nothing ... and it becomes overwhelming. I find that tasks that require thinking are set aside, while tasks that I can do on autopilot (cleaning, washing, ironing etc.) get done eventually. The tasks that require thought (clearing out stuff) are "starting on Monday" tasks and Monday can be Monday next year ... or the year after! We all have certain tasks we don't mind doing because they free our minds to think (you put on a movie that you don't really watch; I put up the ironing board and iron a few shirts). You are already sorting out what works best for you, which means you'll get there. Good luck!


----------



## Scott Daniel (Feb 1, 2011)

Yoda, being a fellow Michigander, I would highly recommend Planet Fitness for your exercise quota. It's ultra cheap - $10/month and not filled with steroid heads. Plenty of cardio equipment and weights if you enjoy it.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations on being able to start full-time writing.  It probably takes a while to find a good groove.  Heck, I'm having a hard time the past few months and there's really no reason for it...


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

CadyVance said:


> It's incredibly difficult to change sleeping patterns. What I've found helps me is doing it in very slow increments. So, one day I'll go to bed 15 minutes earlier and get up 15 minutes earlier. The next day I'll add 15 minutes more. It takes awhile, but it does the trick. That said, there's nothing wrong with staying up to work until 5am. Those early morning hours are the best.
> 
> It sounds like you've had an amazingly productive week and congrats to going full-time!


I was going to say this exact thing!


----------



## meowbiscuit (Jul 17, 2014)

YodaRead said:


> I have an elliptical and bike. It's too cold to go wandering around outside in the Michigan winter right now. My ultimate goal is go get up, write for a few hours, walk several miles, come home, shower, write for a few more hours and then be able to go out at night.


I know you said you had an elliptical, but you may prefer a trainer for your regular bike. We have them and love them. You basically put your bike in the trainer (It's not that big and folds up) and make it into a stationary bike inside. Apologies if you already know what I'm talking about, but you can find them pretty cheap on Amazon (considering).


----------



## 58907 (Apr 3, 2012)

YodaRead said:


> If you don't like KU, back off. I don't really care. I'm doing what I want for my bottom line. I will no longer comment on KU threads or make public how much money I'm making thanks to KU. I was trying to provide insight, but I just can't do it anymore thanks to the hate and vitriol. It's just not worth it.


Now, I can't accept this. Every time I see your money posts, it gives me a kick in the pants and I get encouraged. What am I supposed to do now? You worrying about what people say is going to mess with my success. But, do what you gotta do. Just PM me monthly sales updates so I can stay on track.   

Totally looking forward to being a full-time author. Keep up the great work, Yoda!


----------



## delly_xo (Oct 29, 2014)

Good for you Yoda!


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

One thing I have noticed about working from home, is that it is easy to get really stir crazy. It may help to make a point of going out every day, even if it's only for a walk.

Going out during daylight hours also has the benefit of encouraging your body to sleep at more "normal" hours. But it takes a while to get used to changes.

If I remember correctly you are super productive and you make good money. It might make sense to back off a tiny bit. What if you made goals for the week or month and didn't try to go over them? What if you tried to only work 40 hours (or 30 even) a week? That might help you find some mental space to start tackling life stuff.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Yoda,
Your challenge if you choose to accept it is organize one cabinet tomorrow.    I am doing the pans.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> Yoda,
> Your challenge if you choose to accept it is organize one cabinet tomorrow. I am doing the pans.


I finished a novella -- and cleaned the refrigerator and pantry. Garbage day is Thursday, so I did it on purpose. I'm still just going to bed now.


----------



## Amity Lassiter (Nov 28, 2014)

Re: exercise, would you consider trading in what you've got for a treadmill? My fiance just built me an attachment for the treadmill we got (it was a clearance $2100 treadmill for $600) so that I can type and walk. I've only been able to get on it twice so far (night shifter here, too - except mine alternate days and nights, so I get to kill my biological clock every 2 weeks or so!), but I have definitely loved using it. 

It will take some time to get yourself into the right schedule/routine, but I have faith in you.


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

YodaRead said:


> I finished a novella -- and cleaned the refrigerator and pantry. Garbage day is Thursday, so I did it on purpose. I'm still just going to bed now.


Challenge: Get up at 6 a.m. every day regardless of the time you go to bed. Work until 3 p. m. with only short breaks for eating/drinking. Spend the time between 3 - 5 p. m. doing household chores. If you shop in the morning, make up that time in the evenings. After your evening meal, chill out and spend time on social networks, promoting, interacting and catching up with your friends/fans/contacts, or go out with friends/spend time with your family. That's a nine hour working day that can be extended in the evenings at your own convenience. That's long enough hours for anyone!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right, so let me get this straight.

You are making a living off of this racket and you are moaning about it?

Yoda, don't make me angry. You won't like me when I am angry. If I have to I will go down to Michigan and go door-to-door telling everyone who answers that I am "Looking for Yoda." until you I hit the right door and you answer and say "That would be me." and give me the opportunity to calmly give you this timeless bit of jedi wisdom...


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Shelagh said:


> Challenge: Get up at 6 a.m. every day regardless of the time you go to bed. Work until 3 p. m. with only short breaks for eating/drinking. Spend the time between 3 - 5 p. m. doing household chores. If you shop in the morning, make up that time in the evenings. After your evening meal, chill out and spend time on social networks, promoting, interacting and catching up with your friends/fans/contacts, or go out with friends/spend time with your family. That's a nine hour working day that can be extended in the evenings at your own convenience. That's long enough hours for anyone!


I have zero interest in getting up that early. I have zero interest being in bed before 2 a.m. I just don't want to still be up at 5 a.m.


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

... but if you went to bed at 2 a.m. and rose at 6 a.m. you wouldn't stay up until 5 a.m the next morning! I'm not asking you to do a lifestyle change forever. You said you wanted a routine; that means doing the same thing at approximately the same time every day. If you can't rise at 6 a.m. try 7 a.m or 8 a.m. Not all authors can become full time writers, but everyone is capable of rising before eight o'clock every morning!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Shelagh said:


> ... but if you went to bed at 2 a.m. and rose at 6 a.m. you wouldn't stay up until 5 a.m the next morning! I'm not asking you to do a lifestyle change forever. You said you wanted a routine; that means doing the same thing at approximately the same time every day. If you can't rise at 6 a.m. try 7 a.m or 8 a.m. Not all authors can become full time writers, but everyone is capable of rising before eight o'clock every morning!


Huh? Just because you can get up by 8 am does not mean everyone else can or even wants too.

Now at Yoda, 
Try for 430am. And work backwards.
FWIW: Midnight is our normal bedtime.


----------



## NotHere (Jan 21, 2015)

So that's whats going on! I can empathize about the insomnia, I'm currently medicated for it. I wish you further productivity, and look forward to checking out your work.^_-


----------

